# I declare myself king of the Livingston oval!!



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

I've ridden more laps at the oval for more years than ANYONE in the history of cycling. Therefore.... I'm king. 

Seriously though, if anyone's in the Livingston area and wants to get in some safe outdoor miles the high school's oval is the place to be.... especially this time of year. A smoothly paved flat half mile road that runs one-way around the school's ball fields. Always a great place for a workout, either alone or with friends. It would be cool to get a bunch there on Wed. nights for a group ride. It can be ridden like a track for miss'n'outs, pursuits or just a group hammer session.

No stop signs. No traffic lights.


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*update: I broke the all-time lap record!*

Tonight, with the help of a faster cyclist of unlimited talent, I broke the all time speed lap record of 106 laps around the Livingston oval!!

Ya'll are missing out on some good times! 

Never mind the speed hump!


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*Good to see some more people show up*

The 'King of Burlington Dr.' made his mark on the oval last night! In between negotiations for his next Porsche he was able to squeeze in a couple laps on his fixie.....


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Where?*

Where is the oval? What street? I commute through Livingstond twice a week.


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*first post says it all*

It's off Livingston Ave accross from town hall and the police department. (right in front of the high school).

Sadly, I've officially closed the book on this years riding at the oval with Monday nights' ride. Since I'm the king of the oval you have to check with me in spring and I'll let you know when you're allowed to ride there.*


*I'm totally kidding! merry x-mas


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Meow dethroned*

Meownip,

Having put in a fast lap at 6:45am today, I declare myself new king of the Livingston Oval.  

Saw four jogggers together on the inner path and one walker.

I prefer the counterclockwise route. 

Happy New Year.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Cataleptic*

Did another 6:45am lap today as recreation during my commute.  
The sunrise hadn't hit the water tower in the eastern sky when I exited.

Four joggers and three walkers. Incredible peer pressure to circle Counter clockwise. What is with those humps? Gigantic.


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*Congratulations!!*

On completing a lap or two!! I assume you're familiar with basic traffic laws and patterns as counter-clockwise is your ONLY option. Otherwise you'll get run over or maimed by one of us.

But then again, If you only show up for one or two laps who's it gonna hurt!


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Cat Atonic*

Next week, as part of my monarchial duties, I will be opening the 2007 season at the Livingston oval. This will be done at 6:45am in the dark as a throw in on our normal commute. 

I can't wait!

I will look for you there. :wink5: :9:


----------



## dcdomain (Oct 6, 2006)

Damn, bringing back some memories. I went to middle school and high school in Livingston. I was one of those little punks with the BMX bike that rode to the courts to play ball. Some good times!


----------

